# The weed....



## Aslin (Oct 7, 2006)

I smoked a particularly potent joint about a year ago, that gave me this completely detached and unreal feeling that caused a panic attack.#

there are days now where I feel completely recovered, but then there are days like this where thinking about it gets the better of me.

I had felt the unreal feeling before (although not nearly as bad) from smoking pot but it didn't lead to a panic attack.

The hardest part for me now is to actually define what i have/had in my head..

what i think -

My mind was utterly obsessed with the anxious thoughts i experienced and this led to me feeling axious about everything (even watching the tv at one point was too much because of this existential thinking). This caused the DP to continue maybe?

Basically i think the bad trip I had trumatised me and i just had to let my mind realise there's nothing to be worried or anxious about.


----------

